# 4x4x4 BLD world record scramble



## Kenneth (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is the scramble used for the word record 4x4x4 BLD at SCD 2007:

(multi slice) u2 r2 R u' F2 L' R u2 U2 L2 r' R' F' L2 R2 U' B2 f2 D2 u' U r2 u F' u' F2 L2 r2 f2 D' L' F2 U2 F2 r B F2 U' F2 r


----------

